# Other things we build



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2006)

When I ain't turning pens or bowls ---the wife and I build Cedar furniture.
Here is a pair of Cedar rockers that where sold as a Christmas gift.
They are sitting on a Lawyers front porch.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!
Those are wonderful. Do you make a lot of these? I would love to get this set for my wife.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 12, 2006)

Those are great.  I'm going to have to stop in for a visit and sneal some of that gorgeous cedar into the back of my truck.  Perhaps if I put a hot reuben sandwich and a jar of pickles at the end of the drive I can get some logs loaded w/o you knowing it.[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 12, 2006)

I make 6 rockers a year---well most years.
We ain't real fast and ain't getting any younger.
Bill you folks are welcome to stop any time and visit.
We have a good size showroom next to my shop.
I will pick up some more cornedbeef when it's on sale.
Still got some left overs from Wednesday night in the frig.


----------



## btboone (Jan 12, 2006)

Very nice chairs Gary!

I used to make human powered vehicles.  Basically, anything goes with respect to number of wheels or riders, but no stored energy.  Here's one I rode on the Indy race track.  



<br />

I built several others with full bodies on them.  Here's one I was working on when my ring business started to take off.  I gave the molds to a guy that is making the bike and body shown here.  I was making this one back in around 1993 or so.  A bike very similar to this set the speed record at 81 MPH on level ground.



<br />


----------



## airrat (Jan 13, 2006)

very pretty chairs.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice Looking Chairs


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 13, 2006)

Those look great Gary, I bet they are cumffy to. I see the lawyer has your swing and other stuff. Good sales.

Bruce, I don't know why, but that pic with you on the bike reminds me of dumb & dumber [] Looks like your racing down the raod to do something really dumb, like crash into a wall [] Like the full body racer, but I think rings and pens are easier to make.


----------



## btboone (Jan 13, 2006)

Anthony, I came close on that one.  It has a huge 93 tooth sprocket, and I straddled the back wheel.  I had never ridden that one before the competition because I was focusing on another one I made with a full body.  When pedaling, the torque caused the bike to steer a little, and it got a little squirrely around 40 mph.[:0]  The ones with full bodies are scary to ride too, but the kevlar and graphite protect you in a crash.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 13, 2006)

Gary those chairs are beautiful, they look like one could just set back and fall asleep.  I've been thinking about doing some flat work because ever sense I started making pens I haven't built anything else.  NOW I know that I have to make something else.  I've got some plans rattleing around in the back of my brain for some very fancy pen display cases and some pretty nice woods saved up so now that I've seen your work you have inspired me to get to work.

Thanks and once again, Beautiful.

Wayne


----------



## woodwish (Jan 13, 2006)

If I had to choose between the two I would rather sit in one of those chairs than ride that bike  []  Both look like great craftsmanship but I am of the sitting type!  [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 13, 2006)

Those are some really nice looking chairs.  I think Bruce needs one on his bike.[]  The bike doesn't look comfortable, but then I have never tried one like it.

Before I discovered this addition, I built fly rods.  This is one I built for me son as a graduation present from middle school.  The first time he used it, he outfished me.



<br />


----------



## JimGo (Jan 13, 2006)

Gerry, that's a spiffy looking rod!  What's the material?


----------



## gerryr (Jan 13, 2006)

Jim, the rod itself is graphite, 7'9", 3 weight.  The grip is made from cork, over which I put colored epoxy thread finish.  The technique is called marbeling or marbelizing.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 13, 2006)

Beautiful furniture, Cedar is one of my favorites.  You must love the smell of the shop working on these!!

Nice fly rod... I love the jungle **** nail for the line-up and decoration!

Sorry BT, the bike looks uncomfortable, and I'm too old for that stuff! I do appreciate your expertise, however!![]

Here's what I have started doing between pens... when the basement is just too cold to turn or finish pens...  I'm no good at it yet, but I'm learning, and having a bunch of fun with'm!

http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=574

I'm currently on my fourth Santa, a full body w/backpack.

Ain't woodwork, ANY woodwork, good therapy?  []


----------



## Ligget (Jan 13, 2006)

Those are sure pretty chairs Gary, the recipient of them must have been delighted!![][]


----------



## gerryr (Jan 13, 2006)

So what's wrong with those Santas?  They look pretty good to me.  If I tried that not one single person would ever be able to tell it was supposed to be a Santa.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 13, 2006)

I agree, those are great Santas!  I can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 13, 2006)

Just a little something I threw together (night stands) for LOML using reclaimed White Pine.



<br />Oh, the only "new" wood in these is the drawers... Poplar w/spalted Beech false fronts.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 13, 2006)

Those cabinets look nice, but what is false spalted beech?


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks, Gerry! Does it read better now? [:0]


----------



## btboone (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow Billy, nice look!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice Bily


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 13, 2006)

Great Chairs Gary


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 13, 2006)

Gary, I owe you an apology. The gall of some people (in this case, me). Inserting their own work and not even acknowledging that of the original poster. For that I an truly sorry. I thought I replied when I first viewed them last night, but I find I did not. No excuses, just bad manners.

I love the rockers! They remind me a lot of what I saw Mark Adams do last year. He came to our group and did a few demonstrations on creating just this kind of chair (some rockers, some not) with all the curves and flowing connections. It gives the look of being carved from the same piece of wood. Truly remarkable. This is what I thought I posted last night.

Again, I'm truly sorry. [B)][8] I certainly meant no disrespect.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 13, 2006)

Heck I am just enjoying looking at everything else that folks build. Thanks for the kind words about our rockers. We have found that having several different things to sell sure helps pay the bills.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 14, 2006)

Beautiful chairs, Gary.  I've seen chairs like that....but not as nice....going for more than a thousand dollars at the local craft shows.  Don't know if the market in Tennessee would support such a price; but they would be worth every penny of it and then some!!!

Bruce:  "...I was making this one back in around 1993 or so. A bike very similar to this set the speed record at 81 MPH on level ground...."  A year or two after I finished college, a friend of mine brought a fancy bike back from Japan and wanted to see "if she would fly."  We were in Vancouver at the time and the local constable gave my friend a ticket for speeding.  He was doing a little over 70!!  I don't like going that fast in my 4ord pickemup.  Just the thought of it makes me want to chew on a pickle!![]  

Note:  It was a hilly section of the city.[]


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2006)

The new speed bikes are definitely not for the claustophobic.  They've gone to laminar flow aerodynamics, where the body is a little more narrow up front than the shoulder area, more like a low drag water vehicle. The frontal area is something like 14" wide by around 20" high.  They do computational fluid dynamic analysis on them and are some of the most aerodynamic vehicles ever produced.   Some have also taken the bold step of doing away with the windshield for the sake of aerodynamics.  They use digital cameras mounted on a tail boom!  These vehicles obviously aren't for regular roads; they are used in competitions where the roads are closed off. They do an annual speed run at high altitude so the air is less dense. They are timed over 200 meters on level ground and no wind with light sensors for accuracy.  

It was a great hobby back when I had time for hobbies!  []


----------



## Ligget (Jan 14, 2006)

Those are beautiful cabinets BillY![]


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 14, 2006)

Gary and Margie make a lot of beautiful stuff, not just the rockers. His porch swings are great and so are the flower pot stands and tables. Most of the things he makes is cedar(hes not called "the cedar guy" for nothing). []


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 14, 2006)

Tom----here is one you aint seen


----------



## Murphy (Jan 14, 2006)

I think the chairs are really unique.  I would love to see some more pictures of the other cedar things you build.[]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 14, 2006)

Gary, I think you forgot to MM those bedposts [][}][]

Seriously though, the only thing that I see wrong with it is that it is not in my house![^]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 14, 2006)

This bed was a custom order---I only build a couple of them a year and that's on a good year.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jan 14, 2006)

Copy of a 1688 Stradivari Guitar.  The original in the Ashmolean Museum in Oxford, England.


----------



## btboone (Jan 14, 2006)

Holy Smokes.  That's nice Mac.  I assume that all hand carved with some scroll saw work?


----------



## KC (Jan 15, 2006)

Most of what I've done the past several years has been Mission/A&C, and mostly mesquite.  With credit to Harvey Ellis and anybody else I mighta borrowed 'inspiration' from, this is the last 'big' project(s)...






KC


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 15, 2006)

Dang that is sharp KC---I bet that takes awhile to build --looks like every thing in the room matches. I am a real big fan of A&C furniture.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> I assume that all hand carved with some scroll saw work?



Thank you Bruce,
No scroll saw used.  The rose was cut with a Dremmel tool for the round holes and an Exacto knife for everything else.  It is made of persimmon wood that I harvested on a fence row on my wifes grandfathers farm in Dooley County Georgia about 30 years ago.

The Rose is made in three laminated layers, with the grain turned opposite for each layer.  Each lamination is about 1 mm thick.  The Top layer, the one closest to your eye was laid out and cut.  Then glued to the second layer, it was cut, and then glued to the third layer then that was cut.

My first effort at making the rose didn't turn out right afte I had about 40 hrs. work on it.  It still hangs in my shop as a reminder to take your time and to plan each cut before executing it.

Below is pictures of the mustaches on the bridge and the back of the peg head.  The pegs are also made of the same persimmon wood and are the only lathe work on the guitar.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 15, 2006)

Truly a work of art Mac----do you play it???
I know that may be a stupid question but I had to ask.


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jan 15, 2006)

Gary,
I made it for my wife.  If you look where the neck joins the body there is an engraving.  On the original there was nothing in the shield that the two little putti are holding.  I put her initials there.  I have a friend who is a lute maker.  When I made this I took it to him to string it up and play.  He did, it did.  My wife is a guitar player.  No one knows why but Stradivari added two extra frets on this and one other guitar that has survived.  It has 10 strings, laid out in pairs or five sets.  You combine two extra frets and one less string than a normal guitar and it gets very challenging to play.  So, I doesn't get played on any more.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />When I ain't turning pens or bowls ---the wife and I build Cedar furniture.
> Here is a pair of Cedar rockers that where sold as a Christmas gift.
> They are sitting on a Lawyers front porch.



Dang those are beautiful, Gary.  I remember you shared some pics last fall, but you've been holding back!  Those are just wonderful!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks Lou---My favorite line is----I have everything but money.
That's not a bad thing it's just hard sometimes.


----------



## tinker (Jan 16, 2006)

This is the first section of a 6 piece entertainment center I am in the process of making.
http://home.earthlink.net/~tinker.richard/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/5.jpg


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 16, 2006)

Cool Tinker---I also like the bowls you got sitting on top.
I would love to have the time to build one that would cover a whole wall in our livingroom.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 16, 2006)

Heres what I do in my spare time when Im not making pens or being lazy.  Solid 5A quilted maple.  Right now Im working on the neck for it.  Im making it out of Curly maple with purple heart stripes and a brazilian rosewood fingerboard.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow! Lots of talent here!  This is a great thread!


----------



## tinker (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Cool Tinker---I also like the bowls you got sitting on top.
> I would love to have the time to build one that would cover a whole wall in our livingroom.


Thanks Gary, they are my first two bowls, actually my only bowls.
There are some awesome things these fella's have made shown on this thread.[8D]


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jan 18, 2006)

wow, everyone is done woodworking even when they are not turning pens.

i went the other way.
i do leathercraft when i'm not turning pens.

this is my dads gun belt and holster before i got it completely finished.





<br />


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jan 18, 2006)

well it looks like i haven't figured out how to post photos yet[].
if you want to see the belt just click on photos link under me name.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 18, 2006)

Leatherjunkie---I went and checked out the belt---dang you want to talk about a hog leg---that is a sharp piece of workmanship.
Oh on your photos---made sure you aint useing----or(-)--the system does not like dashes or () things--stick with letters
maybe if you rename it beltone it may work.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Jan 18, 2006)

Gary Max,
thanks for the kind words.
thats a small hogleg, its only a 7" barrel.

the setup took me about 2 months to make. 
i could only work on it a few hours at a time.
this was the first oak leaves and acorns i ever carved on leather.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 18, 2006)

Leatherjunike, that's one heck of a belt and holster!  Really sharp!


----------

